# Case LA with a ?



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Seems as time pasted Case was running behind the times for a more power full tractor. At the time the LA was the biggest Case tractor available. As Case dealers struggled to compete an after market diesel conversion came available. 

Some recall the 3-71 detroit in the L, a 2-71 in the Case D. Probably the most popular was the 3-71 in the LA, and a screamer these units were. Still the 3-71 wasn't enough power. So what was next, well a 4-71 in the LA. I am sure there were other application's these motors were installed in. These are just some of the few that I'm aware of.

I will post a few pictures that I have of the LA with the 4-71 detroit. Would love to see pictures of other Case tractors with the detroit conversion. Will be watching  . This tractor belongs to a friend, it's is one on my wish list 
caseman-d


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

another picture from the back, I am in this picture somewhere 
:duh:  :what101:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow --- looks like a mighty pulling machine there!!! 

Andy


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *another picture from the back, I am in this picture somewhere
> :duh:  :what101: *


this picture is taken at another pull, same tractor. Another friend driving it here.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *this picture is taken at another pull, same tractor. Another friend driving it here. *


maybe some day I'll learn to post all the pictures at the same time????


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have never heard of the convershions. Kinda like the Funk 6, and v8 convershions for the Fords.

Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Are those suitcase weights stacked under the operator?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Are those suitcase weights stacked under the operator? *


Randy,
Yes they are suitcase weights. The owner pull's the LA in the 9500lb class then adds a 1000lbs to pull in the 10500lb class. In first gear he runs close t 4.9 mph.
caseman-d


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

What do they do to keep the front end on the ground?


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *What do they do to keep the front end on the ground? *


Depending on the track they will take weights from the back and mount them on the front. Thats one reason suitcase weights are popular to the tractor pullers.
caseman-d


----------

